# Forum Home Renovation Metalwork & Welding  Accidentally bent a bit of my clothesline.  How to get it straight again?

## joynz

I just hammered concrete off the base of a folding clothesline, not realising the socket for the folding part had moved onto a rock or something. 
That part is now a bit bent (top right hand side bit).    
I was wondering the best way to straighten it out again? Its galvanised steel. 
I don't know anything about metalwork, so please don't hesitate to explain really really simply.   I won't be insulted.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

That's not bent! Just poorly adjusted! You should be able to cold bend that with pliers and a shifting spanner

----------


## Marc

If you have a vice, look for a bit of steel that fits inside the part you want to straighten.  Clamp the steel in the vice and sit that bracket on the steel bit and carefully hammer it back into shape. Use a small sized hammer and a big size steel bit that will act as anvil.  
If you don't have a vice but have a longish peace of steel, you can bang the steel in the ground and use the end as your anvil for the reshaping.

----------


## joynz

Thank you Marc and Silent.  Will have a go.

----------

